# GSM vs LTE



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

Has anybody been on both? What advantages/disadvantages do you see? The idea of Google selling the GNEX through the store has me intrigued (probably get updates faster--even though I'll probably root and ROM). I'm on Verizon right now, no issues w/them at all. I just hate having to always be around a charger, lol. If I was to go the GSM route, I'd go to T-Mobile. What are your thoughts/opinions?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Technically LTE is considered the next step in the GSM standards, just to clarify your posting. I wouldn't consider leaving Verizon myself anytime soon unless I wasn't on unlimited data.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

grandfathered in unlimited data. i still use less than 2gb a month, hahah.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

The only reason I'm on verizon is because they are the only ones with decent service around here... no need to switch to GSM though. LTE seems to work just fine for me, although I don't get to use 4G that much due to the fact that the nearest 4G service is 3 hours of driving away.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

i get decent 4g coverage in my area (Bloomington/Normal, IL) however, I really do NOT see that much difference in speed (3g vs 4g). hence my asking if it's worth just saying bye bye Verizon and hello GSM. I'm looking at pre-paid plans from T-Mobile right now. it's starting to look more and more promising.


----------



## ficklecycler (May 6, 2012)

No joke those tmobile prepaid plans are tempting. I'm leaning that way too because I can't get stuck on a Verizon contract paying data and their prepaid plans are crazy expensive.

If you could save some money and ditch verizon without sacrificing your usability (coverage) then I'd say try out the tmobile plan. If it blows, you've only invested $30-$70. You don't really have the luxury of just trying anything out on verizon.

Wish the GSM version got that 32gb of memory though!

Pardon the rambling...


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

Grandfathered on unlimited here in Verizon so can't say to much. But I pull an easy 10+ gigs of data a month on 4g so I'll pull to say LTE wins! I only used 3-4 gigs a month on my Droid X mainly because half the time I was waiting for stuff to load. I can't see myself ever willingly going back to those speeds.

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

*edit


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

dracon6ai said:


> Grandfathered on unlimited here in Verizon so can't say to much. But I pull an easy 10+ gigs of data a month on 4g so I'll pull to say LTE wins! I only used 3-4 gigs a month on my Droid X mainly because half the time I was waiting for stuff to load. I can't see myself ever willingly going back to those speeds.
> 
> Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


i don't even come remotely close to those numbers. On average I'm sure I'm just under 2GB a month. Sometimes I'm sure I'm a touch more due to Pandora. Overall though, I could probably save around $150/year going GSM (T-Mobile). Gonna have do some # crunching and more "do I--don't I" thinking...


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

DeadmanIncJS said:


> i get decent 4g coverage in my area (Bloomington/Normal, IL) however, I really do NOT see that much difference in speed (3g vs 4g). hence my asking if it's worth just saying bye bye Verizon and hello GSM. I'm looking at pre-paid plans from T-Mobile right now. it's starting to look more and more promising.


Wow are you serious? 4g is waaaaay faster the 3g you must not get good service because my 4g is faster then my cable high-speed internet. I'm in Detroit, MI. But on the other hand I'm thinknkng about jumping ship if Google starts selling the phones, I'm sick of Verizon holding is back on updates and not just for this phone its been for every smart phone I've owned thru them. Yes we get updated by the devs and I appreciate it but still.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah I'm serious. im starting to hear good things about GSM. like you, i too, am tired of not getting updates cause of Verizon's head up their asses. give it time, and i can assure you that Google will be a phone service carrier


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Been debating jumping ship to tmo as well. Just seems the GSM phone options/compatibility outweigh a better coverage area/faster speeds.

Then again, I wouldn't know this until I made the switch. But I am getting a little frustrated with the phone options/carrier restrictions.

And from what I hear, tmo is pretty lenient with phones bought.. well, elsewhere. Which would be cool.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought both of the GSM and the VZW Gnexs, and I tried the GSM one with T-Mobile. I sold it a week after I bought the VZW one. I was seriously considering abandoning Verizon. However, the T-Mobile service in Sacramento (where I live) flat out SUCKS!!!! I would be sitting at home and the signal bars would go all over the place. No joke. One second I would have 4 bars...10 seconds later I would have 1, 3 seconds later I would have 2, then I would have none, and so on an so fourth (phone was sitting stationary the entire time). I couldn't talk on the phone, which I thought was pretty important, after all it is a phone ;P. It didn't get any better as I drove to work and while at work. Signal did all the same things as it did at home. Too bad it didn't work out. When I did get data, there is NO way that T-Mobile 4G could even come close to Verizon LTE. Verizon LTE smoked TMobile 4G.

The other bad thing about T-Mobile is there prepaid plans. I am a die hard dedicated user of Google Voice. You cannot use Google Voice for your voicemail with T-Mobile prepaid plans. I think I read somewhere on Google Voice's site that it does not work with any prepaid service. This is a deal breaker for me, I must have Google Voice!!

So that's my ten cents worth....


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

looks like VZW is possibly (and probably will) get rid of unlimited data. even for us grandfathered in users. 1 step closer to saying adios


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

DeadmanIncJS said:


> looks like VZW is possibly (and probably will) get rid of unlimited data. even for us grandfathered in users. 1 step closer to saying adios


+1000000

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Feb 16, 2012)

I am in the same boat as many others since VZW is the ONLY carrier in my area to have reception. They may be expensive, but I ALWAYS have service and the LTE is just as fast or faster than my Charter internet at the house. As far as speed, there is really no contest, LTE is faster than GSM. However, it all depends on where you live too, because if there is no LTE then an LTE phone is kinda useless right? Of course the drawback is going to be battery life, LTE devours battery.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

just bought unlocked nexus from the play store


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

WiredPirate said:


> I am in the same boat as many others since VZW is the ONLY carrier in my area to have reception. They may be expensive, but I ALWAYS have service and the LTE is just as fast or faster than my Charter internet at the house. As far as speed, there is really no contest, LTE is faster than GSM. However, it all depends on where you live too, because if there is no LTE then an LTE phone is kinda useless right? Of course the drawback is going to be battery life, LTE devours battery.


nothing to really quote here... i just like your Avatar  love those guys!


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

The LTE version has more storage & an LTE radio and is.53mm thicker. But I chose the GSM version. The CDMA is not a true Nexus phone. I don't care what the bias people who own CDMA devices say. There's carrier branding, bloatware & carrier restrictions. Everything that a Nexus device is suppose to go against. Ask yourself this? What Nexus is Google selling on Google Play?

Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## airegin (Jul 1, 2011)

I just bought the GSM from Google Play and a sim card from straighttalk. $45 byod and unlimited voice text and data. I have a cdma on Verizon now w/grandfathered data but how long can that last...
There is a very interesting thread over on xda that talks about switching over to prepaid. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty soon most if not all phones will be 4G so might as well get used to the battery life now and eventually it will get better so you will appreciate it more lol.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

got my GNEX today and activated on T-Mobile. so far, not bad


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

DeadmanIncJS said:


> got my GNEX today and activated on T-Mobile. so far, not bad


I'd imagine it'd be similar to your VZW GN.









Debating jumping ship as well. Unfortunately I'm locked in till November, but that's right about the time you want to be phone shopping anyways. Q4 releases, stoked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

I know once the new nexus phones come out I'm jumping ship. AND IM AN AGENT!!! So sad that I find cheaper deals even after my massive discount. Straight talk here I come.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I'd imagine it'd be similar to your VZW GN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, it is. cheaper/month. besides.. i really do NOT see a difference in 3G/4G (no i am not kidding)


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

i don't even know when my contract is up. i know i have an upgrade available in Oct or Nov. testing out T-Mobile for a day or two, then going to try AT&T before I make a decision. i don't mind paying the cancellation fee if it means cheaper a month


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

DeadmanIncJS said:


> i don't even know when my contract is up. i know i have an upgrade available in Oct or Nov. testing out T-Mobile for a day or two, then going to try AT&T before I make a decision. i don't mind paying the cancellation fee if it means cheaper a month


Can't wait to be contract'less.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

DeadmanIncJS said:


> i don't even know when my contract is up. i know i have an upgrade available in Oct or Nov. testing out T-Mobile for a day or two, then going to try AT&T before I make a decision. i don't mind paying the cancellation fee if it means cheaper a month


If you have Straight Talk in your area, you should try that too. I've heard good things about it. $45 a month unlimited sounds pretty good to me. I think as soon as the next Nexus phones are available on the Play Store I'll jump ship for gsm too. Like someone already mentioned, there's a pretty good & informative thread over on xda in the Gnex general section about prepaid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

I'd rather have updates fast and battery battery life and a lesser bill than 4g... I own a toroplus and a maguro GNexus. Waiting till my contract is up with Sprint and I'm done. Currently just testing out different networks. Because of where I live, its very limited for me. Vzn doesn't pick up at my house or barely in town. On at&t prepaid now.. 3g is faster than Sprint, but spotty as hell. I'm staying gsm Nexus from here on out. Hspa is plenty fast of you are in an area that gets it. When I'm at work im on wifi,when I'm at home, in on wifi...Not really using my device much of the take between that...haha. I'm happy with the gsm! Carrier branding and imbedded sims are ridiculous. Updated are a pretty BIG deal to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Has TMo announced any plans to kill unlimited data? Verizon tells us it will be gone for grandfathered people in 2 years, that is the exact time I'm dropping them. 9 years I've given them money, referrals, and spoken highly of their network and they're repaying my by bending me over their overburdened network. Poor them.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Has TMo announced any plans to kill unlimited data? Verizon tells us it will be gone for grandfathered people in 2 years, that is the exact time I'm dropping them. 9 years I've given them money, referrals, and spoken highly of their network and they're repaying my by bending me over their overburdened network. Poor them.


They have not. Although I'm not entirely sure how their data shit works. It says "Unlimited (up to 2GB high speed)", does that mean I get 2GB of 4G and unlimited 3G?

Someone at work came up to me with their One S and showed me a speed test of 9mb he was so proud of, I grabbed my phone and pulled 32mb down right in front of him, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> They have not. Although I'm not entirely sure how their data shit works. It says "Unlimited (up to 2GB high speed)", does that mean I get 2GB of 4G and unlimited 3G?
> 
> Someone at work came up to me with their One S and showed me a speed test of 9mb he was so proud of, I grabbed my phone and pulled 32mb down right in front of him, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


TMo has "unlimited data," though it throttled back to EDGE speeds after 2gb.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> TMo has "unlimited data," though it throttled back to EDGE speeds after 2gb.


Hmm, seems shady.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Hmm, seems shady.


Indeed, though I suppose the "bright" side is that you can technically continure to use and consume data... if you don't gouge out your eye balls waiting for Google to load...

I'm definitely considering purchasing all my phones off contract (probably from 3rd party retailers) to keep my VZW unlimited data. When I have good wifi at home I usually don't consume more than 2gb, but I like knowing that I can go crazy if needed.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> Indeed, though I suppose the "bright" side is that you can technically continure to use and consume data... if you don't gouge out your eye balls waiting for Google to load...
> 
> I'm definitely considering purchasing all my phones off contract (probably from 3rd party retailers) to keep my VZW unlimited data. When I have good wifi at home I usually don't consume more than 2gb, but I like knowing that I can go crazy if needed.


http://www.pcworld.c...re_fastest.html

That article's an interesting read. T-Mobile is sounding better and better, but EDGE is like.. 2G? Correct?

With wifi I know I can stay well under 2GB since I have constant access at home and at work. I'm at about 5GB this month but I don't think I've used wifi once (with VZW's 4G it about matches my wifi at home due to the distance I am from the router most of the time, and wifi at work blocks a lot of nonsense such as Gmail, so my phone won't sync).


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> http://www.pcworld.c...re_fastest.html
> 
> That article's an interesting read. T-Mobile is sounding better and better, but EDGE is like.. 2G? Correct?
> 
> With wifi I know I can stay well under 2GB since I have constant access at home and at work. I'm at about 5GB this month but I don't think I've used wifi once (with VZW's 4G it about matches my wifi at home due to the distance I am from the router most of the time, and wifi at work blocks a lot of nonsense such as Gmail, so my phone won't sync).


Ya it seems like those who have good TMo service/coverage tend to really l like it. Where I'm from TMo is all but non-existant, so I basically never factor it in. VZW and AT&T are the big players here, but USC actually has more coverage than AT&T.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

i might give StraightTalk a try


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> http://www.pcworld.c...re_fastest.html
> 
> That article's an interesting read. T-Mobile is sounding better and better, but EDGE is like.. 2G? Correct?
> 
> With wifi I know I can stay well under 2GB since I have constant access at home and at work. I'm at about 5GB this month but I don't think I've used wifi once (with VZW's 4G it about matches my wifi at home due to the distance I am from the router most of the time, and wifi at work blocks a lot of nonsense such as Gmail, so my phone won't sync).


EDGE is more like 2.5G. It could be worse. It's somewhat like what HSPA+ is to 3G.

I looked at T-mobile, but I just can't get service here. I guess I could roam on AT&T, but I'd probably be better off with Verizon.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I like the GSM options, I'm just hoping these devices Google intends on releasing have multiple frequencies like the GN. I haven't looked into AT&T's pricing. I (somehow) have service from pretty much all the big carriers, just wasn't too interested in AT&T.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

ATT is expensive! for the exact same plan I have on VZW right now, but on ATT is going to cost me a little over $100/mo. I'm only paying $80 on VZW for the same damn thing! T-Mobile isn't too bad in this area, so I might go that route instead. However, like I said in a few posts ago, I am going to give StraightTalk a shot and see what becomes of it. I'll be glad to pay only $45/mo vs $80 or $100+


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

DeadmanIncJS said:


> ATT is expensive! for the exact same plan I have on VZW right now, but on ATT is going to cost me a little over $100/mo. I'm only paying $80 on VZW for the same damn thing! T-Mobile isn't too bad in this area, so I might go that route instead. However, like I said in a few posts ago, I am going to give StraightTalk a shot and see what becomes of it. I'll be glad to pay only $45/mo vs $80 or $100+


I was looking into pre-paid and T-Mobile runs about $60 /month for unlimited everything and 2GB of data. Haven't looked into AT&T yet, but $100 seems steep.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

the pre-paid plans don't work on the GNEX. (supposively) t-mobile was nice when I had it, but i noticed i would loose signal quite a bit.


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

Mouse said:


> The LTE version has more storage & an LTE radio and is.53mm thicker. But I chose the GSM version. The CDMA is not a true Nexus phone. I don't care what the bias people who own CDMA devices say. There's carrier branding, bloatware & carrier restrictions. Everything that a Nexus device is suppose to go against. Ask yourself this? What Nexus is Google selling on Google Play?
> 
> Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


this is true, but the LTE is a better device in every single way that makes any sort of difference to the user.

if you're trying to make a statement with your phone, then that's another story. but practically, all the restrictions are easily removed because it's an unlocked device.

all the iphoney's are trying to make a fashion statement too. i just care about using the phone.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mouse said:


> The LTE version has more storage & an LTE radio and is.53mm thicker. But I chose the GSM version. The CDMA is not a true Nexus phone. I don't care what the bias people who own CDMA devices say. There's carrier branding, bloatware & carrier restrictions. Everything that a Nexus device is suppose to go against. Ask yourself this? What Nexus is Google selling on Google Play?
> 
> Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


They sell the unlocked gsm because it's available on multiple carriers, and because you can't unlock a cdma device and be able to activate it. I wouldn't use this as determination for what they deem as more important.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

just ordered my straighttalk sim. see how that goes once i get it.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

DeadmanIncJS said:


> just ordered my straighttalk sim. see how that goes once i get it.


Using it with a GSM GN? Let us know how it goes.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

but of course. the one i bought directly from Google


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

im on Straight Talk. so far with day #1 I LOVE IT! having a bit of an issue with receiving/sending MMS (but I'm working on finding a fix via Google). signal strength is surprisingly STRONGER than Verizon ever was. Speeds... eh, not super fast but not super slow. I'm beginning to think I WILL switch to this. Can't bitch for $45/month.

EDIT: I got MMS to work. I went back and re-did the APN settings. I don't think I saved it after the 1st time *DOH!* Going to go about a week before I make my decision. But if anybody is in an area where you have a good solid AT&T or T-Mobile signal, consider purchasing this! I'll keep you up to date.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

DeadmanIncJS said:


> im on Straight Talk. so far with day #1 I LOVE IT! having a bit of an issue with receiving/sending MMS (but I'm working on finding a fix via Google). signal strength is surprisingly STRONGER than Verizon ever was. Speeds... eh, not super fast but not super slow. I'm beginning to think I WILL switch to this. Can't bitch for $45/month.
> 
> EDIT: I got MMS to work. I went back and re-did the APN settings. I don't think I saved it after the 1st time *DOH!* Going to go about a week before I make my decision. But if anybody is in an area where you have a good solid AT&T or T-Mobile signal, consider purchasing this! I'll keep you up to date.


I thought straight talk was on Verizon's network? Actually now that I think about it, they're on both. Where I live straight talk is on Verizon's cdma network but a couple hours away it switches

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

http://straighttalksim.com/ if anybody is interested.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I just started looking into straight talk Sim. I'm borrowing a captivate to try it out for a month on the att spectrum. Thus looks promising! Maybe I'll trade my cdma gnex for the gsm version if it's good enough quality coverage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> I just started looking into straight talk Sim. I'm borrowing a captivate to try it out for a month on the att spectrum. Thus looks promising! Maybe I'll trade my cdma gnex for the gsm version if it's good enough quality coverage
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lte is nice and all, but not necessary. Even with my unlimited data

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> lte is nice and all, but not necessary. Even with my unlimited data
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've looked into straight talk a little more, they seem to enjoy deactivating semi heavy data users (over 2GB/month or 100 mb/day), I may just look into TMobile Sim card 2 year plans

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

i don't use over 2GB/mo so it's not that big of a deal to me.


----------



## tim242 (Jan 2, 2012)

StaightTalk TOS states that you can only browse the web and use email. They prohibit streaming of any kind. They will terminate your service for using your data the way most people do. BE WARE!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

LTE
https://www.dropbox....31-18-50-40.png

https://www.dropbox....31-18-50-47.png

GSM (FTW)
https://www.dropbox....31-18-50-29.png

https://www.dropbox....31-18-50-38.png

LTE is definitely a killer on battery. I'm content w/the speeds I get from the GSM phone (StraightTalk). Going out of town in a week to visit my sister and nephew, so I'll see what coverage is like there. Definitely on the way to get rid of Verizon (about 80% there). When I'm out of town w/the StraightTalk will be the determining factor.

EDIT: I should note that on the LTE phone, I was on 3G all day with some WiFi. Whereas the GSM phone, I was on "H" and WiFi.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Like most people said if Verizon kills unlimited data even for grandfathered people and Google starts selling Phones I will definitely be jumping ship. No 4g around me so going from 3g to 3g not a problem.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not even going to wait and see what they do (VZW). I am grandfathered in data usage. I barely use 2GB/mo as it is. I love VZW coverage and not knocking them, or ever will. But if I can get the same type of coverage, data, and such for half the price, I'm going that route.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

SOLD my LTE Nexus. Shipping tomorrow and should get my new SIM card from StraightTalk on Tuesday then I can switch over to them. 'Till then, I'm sporting the OG Droid


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Like most people said if Verizon kills unlimited data even for grandfathered people and Google starts selling Phones I will definitely be jumping ship. No 4g around me so going from 3g to 3g not a problem.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


From what I hear Verizon's 3G is actually worse than most. Obviously their 4G is top dog, but if you can't get it then I would move as well.

Still debating whether or not I should take an early upgrade to an S3 and lock my unlimited in, or just switch carriers in a few months.

I don't really want an S3 though, and honestly I kind of like the options you can have on GSM. If the ETF was just a tad lower I'd swap out my LTE Nexus for a GSM and go pre-paid in a heartbeat.

Decisions, decisions..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

I just dumped my LTE Nexus for the white Hipster GSM version (Cheaper than the Google Play Version at $419 with no tax)

As someone else said, T-Mobile is straight garbage in my area but I didn't return it. I'm using an AT&T MVNO (Red Pocket) and the service is great! I'm getting good HSPA+ coverage all through Houston

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

samsuck said:


> I just dumped my LTE Nexus for the white Hipster GSM version (Cheaper than the Google Play Version at $419 with no tax)
> 
> As someone else said, T-Mobile is straight garbage in my area but I didn't return it. I'm using an AT&T MVNO (Red Pocket) and the service is great! I'm getting good HSPA+ coverage all through Houston
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where'd you buy?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> From what I hear Verizon's 3G is actually worse than most. Obviously their 4G is top dog, but if you can't get it then I would move as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Verizon's 3G = A Joke
Verizon's 4G = The bee's knees


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Where'd you buy?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Amazon has it right now with prime shipping for $419. I got one day shipping so I payed 423 .

Still cheaper than Google play  mine came with yakju too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Im pretty sure im gonna switch to the gsm version here soon. I know for one the battery life is better so thats a plus. And i hardly use 4g, plus it drains battery so quick and hspa+ is just as good most of the times


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Im pretty sure im gonna switch to the gsm version here soon. I know for one the battery life is better so thats a plus. And i hardly use 4g, plus it drains battery so quick and hspa+ is just as good most of the times


If all you want is not to have LTE draining your battery, why not just turn it off?


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> If all you want is not to have LTE draining your battery, why not just turn it off?


Even when i do that 3g still sucks battery pretty bad. Almost the same amount as lte when its idle


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I just want to carrier hop with no ETF's..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maomao (May 24, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> I just want to carrier hop with no ETF's..


In Singapore there is no point in carrier hopping , the carriers band and assrape consumers together.
One carrier does something.... the other two follow suit. No competition , no difference in plans..... Just phone offerings.


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

For me it all comes down to availability. You have two carriers in the US with broad coverage. AT&T and Verizon. At my house in Dallas AT&T is awful. I had to go outside to take most phone calls so I could hear. I had them for 5 years and it never improved. I switched to Verizon and it's much better now. Verizon uses LTE so for me the LTE Gnex is the best.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Even when i do that 3g still sucks battery pretty bad. Almost the same amount as lte when its idle


I see a huge difference between the two. I don't normally have LTE but I did last week and I played around with it quite a bit.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Verizon will be dragging me off of my grandfathered unlimited kicking and screaming. Full retail for me from here on out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Someone posted this in another thread and I wasn't sure if it had added here, but this article is pretty decent,

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1455014

Also,


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/uytcv

Really don't want to drop Verizon, but with shared data I don't really see myself having a choice ($90 for 1GB /data is insane). At this point I'm leaning towards a Tmo prepaid plan..


----------



## lbiniusc (Jun 16, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Verizon will be dragging me off of my grandfathered unlimited kicking and screaming. Full retail for me from here on out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Same here 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm on T-Mobile 70$/mo Prepaid. HSPA + is lovely. Verizon gimped the i515 (GNex) with bloatware, branding & late updates. The i515 is. 53mm thicker & a little heavier with battery drain from the LTE radio that's ridiculous. Everything the Nexus beand goes against. GSM hands down. It's that simple

Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

How can I find out how many GB I use?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

nybadboy11 said:


> How can I find out how many GB I use?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


best to do is call your carrier and ask them to do an average of the last 6 months


----------

